# How do you keep your camper warm ?...



## Deleted member 26233 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hello Folks...

The summer has well and truly left Edinburgh, in fact it never actually arrived.

We intend to use our Citroen Relay conversion (which has on-board gas and a 500w inverter wired to 2 massive leisure batteries which powers our Logik 70 litre mini) right up until the weather turns nasty which is likely to be beginning of October.

Not having an on-board heater (apart from our Theftord 4 gas ring stove) I have begun researching a solution. Having seen the propane propex heaters online and I am temped but at £500+ I am looking at cheaper alternatives. Maybe even a mini generator to in turn power a halogen heater, but fuel costs may warrant this not the best economical solution.. 

If anyone can advise on a good solution it would be greatly appreciated..

Thanks in advance
Chris


----------



## vwalan (Aug 26, 2012)

for years i have used thermex or similar catalytic heaters . 
yes can cause condensation but you have to live with it . 
mind i have found that the best way is to take the camper to morocco in the winter. you might not put the heater on at all.
http://www.jacksons-camping.co.uk/heaters/gas-fuel-heaters.htm
have a look here.


----------



## n brown (Aug 26, 2012)

i have an eberspacher diesel  heater,which i got cheap.if i could afford it i'd have a propex 2800 in a heartbeat.but if the eber hadn't turned up this is a cheap and effective alternative Caravan Heater Carver SB1800 | eBay note some have a flue that goes through the roof,this one has a balanced flue through the floor,much better,if you can find a place for it.i went through a winter with one of these just on pilot light,lovely


----------



## oldish hippy (Aug 26, 2012)

decent sleeping bag


----------



## AuldTam (Aug 26, 2012)

oldish hippy said:


> decent sleeping bag



and a balaclava :ninja:

That's what I do if it's cold...


----------



## kangooroo (Aug 26, 2012)

Before I had my current snug, insulated van, I took the opposite approach.

There was no way I could heat or even warm an uninsulated Kangoo panel van so instead of asking how to keep the van warm, I felt it more practical to focus on keeping myself warm.  I bought a 12v microwave and Snugglesafe heat pad (intended for dogs but great for humans too!), warmed it up and then wore it.  They stay warm for up to 8 hours and made winter camping in sub-zero temperatures much easier.  A good sleeping bag is also essential.

If I'd had a gas burner then a hot water bottle would have been an option but very much second best and only really suitable for night use.


----------



## oldish hippy (Aug 26, 2012)

wel managed minus 12 decent sleeping bag  and and no heating lol hence southern frosties proud member of


----------



## Deleted member 26233 (Aug 26, 2012)

lol - do you not reckon its getting much colder though? We've not long returned from 16 days in the South of France where it was topping out at 40oC..

I'm happy enough sitting in a cold-ish van but the Mrs will take some convincing 




runnach said:


> Summer no over yet neebs, was braw today, rain tomorrow, but warm-ish. Best heating system we found is, early to bed and.........:shag:


----------



## bob72 (Aug 26, 2012)

We got the propex 2200 and its fine.  When its really really cold (-15ish) then the van is warm, but not hot.  When temp is a +-3 from 0deg then the van is very warm.  Shorts and t-shirt warm.  Problem is, even with it well insulated, soon as you turn the heating of the temp drops again.  So still need the good sleeping bag!

(unless you can live with the propex running all night, its still quite loud and ofcourse drains the battery and the gas......


----------



## Somelier (Aug 26, 2012)

Our previous MH was a panel van conversion and we used snuggles, with warm clothing under and a fleecy hat when sat in the winter evenings, fleecy lined trousers can be bought cheaply and thick socks are a must - we motorhome throughout the year. Our main problem was the cold water, with the tank outside the van, it froze, so we would use a plastics jerry can. Although the van had a heater, it used too much of the battery to keep it going unless we were on EHU.

The new van is totally different, well insulated and with the water tank under the fixed bed. The heating is also much more efficient and with a big solar panel on the roof, we now keep nice and warm inside.

One thing in our favour is that we don't have central heating in our house, which is 1250 ft up in the Peak District, so we are used to dealing with the cold and have the clothing to defend against it. Nothing unusual to wake up with ice on the inside of the bedroom window in the colder months!


----------



## kangooroo (Aug 26, 2012)

oldish hippy said:


> wel managed minus 12 decent sleeping bag  and and no heating lol hence southern frosties proud member of



Same here - I was there too!


----------



## Oasis (Aug 26, 2012)

We have been camping in December in the Peak District in a small backpacking tent. In the morning there was frost on the inside of the tent and the outside of our bags,and the temperature had gone down to -10C. Luckily we had excellent bags, wore a hat and had taken a bottle of water in the bag with us so we could brew up in the morning. Everyone else had frozen water!!!


----------



## oldish hippy (Aug 26, 2012)

i had frozen gas and frozen coffee lol but not frozen water as i made up a flask the night before but it was to chilly to make coffee in morning should have stuffed in bottom of sleeping bag as that would have kept it a few degrees warmer thanks for the tip


----------



## The Rebel Camper (Aug 26, 2012)

n brown said:


> i have an eberspacher diesel  heater,which i got cheap.if i could afford it i'd have a propex 2800 in a heartbeat.but if the eber hadn't turned up this is a cheap and effective alternative Caravan Heater Carver SB1800 | eBay note some have a flue that goes through the roof,this one has a balanced flue through the floor,much better,if you can find a place for it.i went through a winter with one of these just on pilot light,lovely



I would take this option if I were able... the biggest problem would be keeping the cold out of the van... as the cold air turns to condensation when heated.

When winter camping ( with a Tent...) I tend to keep the tent well zipped up with a heater on low,  it not nice trying to settle down with everything damp. It has to be worse with a van...  if it has no insulation or ventilation, as the moisture builds up quickly, and just drips off the roof. 

I think ide use a BLACKAT heater if money was a problem.. a short term fix... keep it on a low setting from early evening, and keep the van closed... thats the trick... keeping the cold air out.

how you keep warm outside is down to the individule...lol

INSTANCE

2011 Hampshire 

Evening mist coming in fronm the solent...
Sun gone down.. warm but DAMP AIR
Tent outside was saturated - dripping down the outside.

Tent zipped up with a heater on low...

Went to sleep in cozy and warm enviroment

If the tent remained open during my chats around the campfire, the mist would have entered the tent and everything would have been soaked.


----------



## mickthehat (Aug 26, 2012)

*heating*

try a caravan breakers l got a mint carver for £100 works a treat been in minus 18 and was very cosy


----------



## Deleted member 26233 (Aug 26, 2012)

We stay at Corstophine.. Great spot for getting out of town on a Friday when heading North.. Plan to bag a few munros before the end of the season (determined by how long we remain comfortable)..

Have you did the Lade Inn Pub stop at Kilmahog just outside Callander.. Great Ales and the Land Lady is more than happy for you to parkup in her car park.. Most Fridays they have live music too.. Last time we went it was a traditional Scots Folk band (2 guys and an over eustatic lassie with a tambourine) - was a right good laugh..  


Cheers everyone for the heating ideas.. Will go with the warm clothes and see how far into the winter that takes us 



runnach said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yep, temps are dropping, especially when you lose sight of sun. In-laws are here at the mo, French and, loving the cool-ish weather, because, as you say, toastie over there at the mo, but they have had similar drops in temps too, May/June-ish.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sparks (Aug 26, 2012)

oldish hippy said:


> decent sleeping bag



Undecent woman.


----------



## oldish hippy (Aug 26, 2012)

yep do agree with undecent woman but havent found yet open to offers at my age  cant be fussy lol as he duck and runs for cover


----------



## Tony Lee (Aug 26, 2012)

> When winter camping ( with a Tent...) I tend to keep the tent well zipped up with a heater on low,



What sort of heater do you use inside aa zipped-up tent?


----------



## Somelier (Aug 27, 2012)

Tony Lee said:


> What sort of heater do you use inside aa zipped-up tent?



Yes, I was wondering that. Sounds a dangerous situation to me.


----------



## bopper (Aug 27, 2012)

I agree with mickthehat. I have a Second hand carver in my Citroen Relay. With underfloor venting it doesn't have any roof cutting to do. It will warm up the van in minutes and with it on low it keeps the van snug. 
Gentle reminder though!!!!     Always fit a gas / fume alarm in your van, Gas heating can be lethal in a confined space.


----------



## A KIRK (Aug 27, 2012)

I also use an eberspacher, as that came with my van, but if I had to buy again I would buy a propex, as I had one in my old VW.  Don't get me wrong the eber gets very very hot, but its a little noisy compared to a propex, and more annoyingly is the tapping from the fuel pump.

Failing that I've used the ring burners just to take the chill out of the van, but only for a short time.

Now is the time of year to buy second hand heaters, as there at a better price, give it another month or so and prices will increase


----------



## Bewicklass (Aug 27, 2012)

I have no heater of any sort however I do have a fluffy springer spaniel who likes to snuggle under the duvet (with head on pillow I might add - she is human after all!!) and my curtains are homemade and backed with polarteck fleece and velcroed at top and bottom which keeps it lovely and cosy - so cosy I need all windows open - well it is only a little citroen berlingo. My duvet I might add is only a summer one and I have camped in February with no problems keeping warm - day or night.

So my best advice is get yourself a 'human' version of a dog who likes lots of cuddles :dog:


----------



## BorderHooner (Aug 27, 2012)

maybe I was a grizzly bear in a past life...but...

I'm installing a log burning stove.

These can be fabricated in small sizes and you will be surprised how much heat a small one kicks out.

With a set of axes (maul, felling, hatchet) and fire gloves you have all you need. 

When I say small, I mean the rough size of a leisure battery standing on end with feet.

You need small flue and outlet.

Very simple.

Heat panels and tiling is all you need. 

Can look very nice even in your modern rigs.

If you do your research you will find guys who make these in professional time served workshops. Guys who restore or make new same as old railway stoves, gyspsy caravan stoves. They can be decorated intricately. They can look ace.

I don't rate the calor gas bottle stoves. They look horrible, are not efficicent, have no internal grate, are a bugger to clean, leak smoke - ok for a workshop with open doors.

I like wood. I whittle. I like scragging around the countryside. I love the smell of wood drying out stacked next to a stove.

I'm a dirty smelly hippy and I have an axe.

Have fun.

A simple option is to get a cast iron flat pan, like an old chapati tawa, heavy and thick with a fixed handle and stick it on the stove on a high heat, turn it down when it heats up, it will radiate a lot of heat.


----------



## n brown (Aug 27, 2012)

some gas bottle stoves work really well.i've made loads of them,out of gas bottles,fire extinguishers,air reservoirs,tampax incinerators,odd lengths of steel pipe.they need to seal fairly well and work best with a damper,that way you can have a fairly large flue for quick fast ignition.if you're a city boy like me theres loads of skip wood about,but the flue needs cleaning every week or two


----------



## BorderHooner (Aug 27, 2012)

all true matey pops.

I was referring to the stoves found on the flea bay.

Real nasty ones. No door seal. No grate. No ash tray.

I am learning to weld soon in order to keep my rigs on the road and will enjoy fabricating stuff.

Newcastle aint filled with scrap wood anymore. I burned it all as a boy along with any building not occupied.


:camper:


----------



## n brown (Aug 27, 2012)

get an inverter dc welder 140amp ,the travellers friend,weld thin stuff up to towbars,weighs nothing [much]


----------



## vwalan (Aug 27, 2012)

hi even better buy the inverter welder in spain ,i payed about 70 quid for mine . great bit of kit .ideal for welding leaf springs that have bust in the desert ,. hee hee. weighs a packet of fags and is so easy to use. almost as good as having a mig with you . but so light hard to believe they work so well.


----------



## BorderHooner (Aug 27, 2012)

I am googling right now  thanks chaps


----------



## Somelier (Aug 27, 2012)

To keep extra toasty, you could always use one of these:







:lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:


----------



## maingate (Aug 27, 2012)

I have radiators in my van, fired up by a gas boiler.

When the wife is watching Emmerdale and Corrie, I would rather be putting logs on a woodburner. It would make me less miserable.


----------



## BorderHooner (Aug 27, 2012)

get out in the van


----------



## sak (Aug 30, 2012)

*Eberspacher*

Eberspacher diesel heater is what we use in our VW T5, it goes up to 32c but that nearly melts the paint off the van so leave it on 14c and it keeps us nice and warm we didn't know it was snowing in December in Hawes until i opened the door and it was a couple of inches deep. We wilded in the doctors car park as the docs is closed on a weekend. Heater uses hardly any diesel and runs off the leisure battery.


----------

